# Frontline vs Comfortis



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A little over a year ago I noticed that my Frontline Plus was no longer taking care of the Hooligans fleas. My vet recommended Comfortis which worked very well.

I've noticed that other people had my problems with Frontline while others found it still worked. Recently someone posted something about Frontline which got me to thinking. Could a bad batch of Frontline have gotten into the distribution system. I purchased the Frontline that wasn't working from my vet. But I'd ordered some from Australia before this but never used it because I was using Comfortis (I used the rest of the Frpntline Plus I got at the vet's office last year when I found some ticks).

Fleas are bad this year for some reason considering we had such a bitter cold winter. Anyway, I decided to put Frontline Plus on the Hooligans this month and see what happens (I can always use Comfortis as a back up if it doesn't work). I'm shocked, but so far the Hooligans have pretty much stopped itching. They're still doing some itching but it comes in spurts, like a batch of fleas must have hatched or something.

Has anyone else who is now using Comfortis gone back to Frontline and had it work?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I use frontline plus...I have never had it not work...But i do think that eventually the dogs system just needs a break from the same old stuff.


----------



## nj0728 (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation on what to use for ticks on my GSD that LOVES water. I use Frontline Plus but I think that because of the amount of time he stays in the water, it's not working effectively. I found out about Confortis tablets for Flea control but wondering about the ticks. I'm in Georgia and the ticks seem to be extremely bad this year already. Any help from water loving GSD owners??


----------



## silly34 (Sep 8, 2009)

I use Sentinel for fleas and Preventic collars for ticks.

When I have had to use a flea adulticide (twice in 3 years - both after visiting my mom's infested house) I've used Comfortis.

I work at a vet's office, and we see a good number of houses where Frontline just stops working - it's like someone hit a lightswitch. We then recommend switching to Comfortis if ticks aren't a concern, or VECTRA 3D if they are.

@nj0728 - The Preventic collars might be a good choice - you can remove the collars when the dogs will be swimming, then put them back on once they're done.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ticks are bad here in Alabama, too! I am using k9anvantix and pulling ticks off Jake....What else is suggested by way of a good spray to use right before we go out on him...and do collars really work for ticks? I am seeing ticks on feet and belly.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

I use Vectra 3d. I have found one or two ticks on Meega,a but they have been dead. It appears that they bite and immediately die.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Vectra 3d collars or topical?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Koda gets Springtime Bug Off Garlic granules daily. Since he has started I have seen 1 tick on him and it never latched on. And while I do live in Swampy Florida, I have lived in Georgia before and the bugs in Tally are worse than there. lol. We go on hikes in the woods and in fields and not a one. I am convinced, it does take about 3 weeks to permeate the tissues though so not a quick fix.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in Florida too, and my vet told me she is seeing more dogs on whom Frontline has stopped being effective. For that reason, she switched her clients to Sentinel from Interceptor.

No one has mentioned Capstar. I gather it's supposed to work like Comfortis. Does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Capstar is a one time effective dose. It does not last for monthly prevention, you would have to give it daily. I've usually seen Capstar used with dogs that are infested to immediately kill the fleas and then the dogs are admistered a topical like frontline or advantix.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Capstar is a one time effective dose. It does not last for monthly prevention, you would have to give it daily. I've usually seen Capstar used with dogs that are infested to immediately kill the fleas and then the dogs are admistered a topical like frontline or advantix.


Capstar is great stuff for shoving the fleas off right away and I agree, it's brilliant when used right when you administer a good month long topical. My vet says not to ever use capstar daily. He's a very thoughtful and advanced degreed guy with a staff of 7 other vets, so I usually believe him. He says no more than once a week and less if the topical works. I never asked why, but I'm sure it can't be completely harmless giving a systemic flea killer very often.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Vectra 3d collars or topical?


I just noticed this. It is topical.


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have become VERY frustrated with the flea issue this year. We have always given Abby frontline during the active months (vet said was ok to not give it to her in the cold months). This year is really bad though. Since we have added Parker (~4months old) we have had constant trouble.

So far the kids have gotten flea baths 1/week for the last 4 weeks. I have store bought bombed my house. Removed all the floor rugs and put the flea powder on them. ( I let it sit for over 24 hours.) I vacuum every other day and replace my bag once a week. I have also treated the yard with Cutter. Especially where they dogs are most active.

My cats have gotten a bath and had frontline applied, but they still have fleas. Last week i put frontline on both the dogs. Gave them their baths on Friday. Saturday they were scratching and I found 6 fleas on my puppy this morning.

I'm so frustrated! What am I doing wrong? Is it the frontline? Should I try a different shampoo? I do make sure to wait the 5 minutes before rinsing. What hairs that I have left that arent grey I would like to keep that way! LOL....And I'm only 30!!!

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Since the Frontline apparently isn't working on your guys, I'd give Comfortis a try if I were you (not sure if cats can take it or not???). It may take several months to get rid of them but you should notice an improvement in a matter of hours.


----------



## Pat Moreno (Jul 22, 2001)

We are in Florida and switched from Frontline to Comfortis. Frontline Plus wasn't workiing and I know some of my friends with GSDs have switched to Comfortis from Frontline. So far so good.


----------

